# Cleaning Products and Bunny 'Sun Room'



## Rescuemom (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay... So first question: what do you use to clean your bunny areas? Cages, bunny room floors, etc? I currently use a baking soda and diluted vinegar water solution, really hot water and then rinse REALLY well. But I'm curious as to what's SAFE to use on MY floors that my bunny will be on? I have a Swiffer Wetjet, but don't want to use a chemical cleaner and cause issues for Crush.

Second... My new house has a walled in porch. It's KIND OF like a sun room. There's a screen door, and windows on all sides. It's got the wood floor of a regular porch, and it's protected from the elements. Some of the windows were broken, so I may have my husband replace these with screen instead. Even when it rains, rain DOES NOT get into this porch. However, it gives great sunlight(without overheating, because it only has the sun in the morning), and plenty of airflow and fresh air. I can basically make it a SAFE place for Crush to get exercise in and play in that would be outside of his cage. 

Before I ask my questions, please keep in mind he will NEVER EVER BE LEFT UNSUPERVISED IN THIS AREA. EVER. I don't even leave my dogs outside unsupervised, so I would not leave my bunny in this area unsupervised either. My house is far too open concept to allow him free-roam anywhere except my bedroom or this porch. My bedroom, unfortunately, does not have a rug, so no where SAFE for him to roam either.

Questions: How would I bunny-proof this porch? Screen in the windows that don't have any to prevent insects and birds/cats from harassing him, obviously... We currently use it for storage... And I'm thinking about getting some of those grids for closet storage to create a barrier between him and anything stored(there's nothing there that can fall on him), or perhaps an x-pen to create a barrier with... Thoughts on this idea? This way this area can still be multi-use. I've been trying to find ways to create a space for him to exercise that is SAFE and where the dogs can't harass him... And this is the best option I have come up with so far. Opinions on it? I feel bad having him currently cooped up just because we moved to such an open concept house. And I'd need some kind of idea of how I can clean the porch floor without bringing harm to him too.

Any answers, opinions or suggestions would be great!

Thanks so much!


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 19, 2013)

You really don't need any detergent or anything, unless you've got grease or something. You can just use water, or water with a bit of vinegar or methylated spirits (you'd need to double check, but I don't think it leaves any residue because the alcohol just evaporates, obviously keep bun away until everything's dry). You can use an enjo, or a steam cleaner. I also have a Scooba robot and that just uses water with a small bit of white vinegar. It's only when you've tracked in something sticky or greasy that you need something other than water/vinegar/steam. Is your porch floor sealed? You might need to seal it before you start mopping it. I use the steam cleaner on my sealed timber floors, but I don't think you can do it on unsealed timber.


----------



## Rescuemom (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! I definitely don't have a steam cleaner and won't be getting one..

However.. I did decide AGAINST using the enclosed porch, and instead, to use my 'boot room'. It's like this walk-in-closet type room, that's in between my living room and the enclosed porch, with a door leading to my bedroom(not the main door) as well. I can gate it off to prevent the dogs from going in there, and I can open the door and gate off the porch so Crush can still get fresh air. It's a small area, but MUCH larger than his cage and it's a space that is safe for him to roam - no bunny proofing needed! I just had to take my dog kennels out of there. 

I'm thinking too, of getting a small throw rug for that area so that he has something to get off the hard wood floor onto - something with more traction... Is there anything in particular that is or isn't safe?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 20, 2013)

Some of what determines what is or isn't safe depends on your bunny. Some buns are fine with something that others will chew or ingest. I've had some rabbits manuever fine on tile floors and others wouldn't even attempt to walk on it. Some chew certain rugs, others won't. I'm afraid it's more trial and error.
However, if you can post a photo of the area, I'm sure there are many on here that have enough experience to recognize potential problem areas and maybe offer some suggestions as well.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jun 20, 2013)

nature's miracle makes safe wood cleaner and other products, you could try using that!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 20, 2013)

:yeahthat:We also use a 10% vinegar solution and have a steam cleaner--it was expensive but it is so fast and gets everything off so easily. You can use just about any cleaning product as long as you thoroughly rinse everything off. There's one that PetsMart has that leaves an apple smell and is bunny safe.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 21, 2013)

I do use a chemical cleaner every now on then on the floors, but because I'm paranoid (and i know Bandit has a habit of sometimes licking the floor, the weirdo) after it's dried I rinse out the mop and bucket, fill it with water and mop it again with straight water and let that dry before letting him back in. Otherwise, you can simply just use a water and vinegar solution, the vinegar will disinfect so it's great. I find Bandit doesn't much like the smell of it and I feel bad enclosing him in a space if it still smells a bit strongly of it. But it's better than other chemicals.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

I think vinegar and water would work great. Just be sure to wash the vinegar off really well to make sure none is left on the toys.


----------



## Kittiebot (Jun 21, 2013)

I use vinegar and water too, gets rid of that rabbit smell  Just have to rinse it off super well.


----------

